# drehen  bei photoshop 6



## loki (4. Juli 2001)

wie kann ich unter ps6 eine ebene durch eingabe drehen... bei version 5.5 hab´ ich die funktion gefunden, warum finde ich sie nicht bei 6.0?

und warum wird mein bild wieder grau, wenn ich nach dem duplexen auf rgb farben schalte? das war bei 5.5 auch nicht so...

schon mal danke
loki


----------



## Kugu (4. Juli 2001)

Also ich drehe meistens mit Strg+T, bei gehaltener Shift Taste wird jeweils  um 15 Grad gedreht. 
Bei 90 und 180 Grad einfach  " Bearbeiten > Transformieren > ......" 

Oder meinst du mit "durch eingabe", Drehen durch Tasten...?


----------



## loki (4. Juli 2001)

und was machst du, wenn du das bild nur um genau 3° gedreht haben willst? bei ps 5.5 gehts... wie mache ich das aber bei ps6?

loki:]


----------



## Scalé (4. Juli 2001)

bearbeiten -> frei transformieen.
kannst aber auch keinen genauen wert eingeben glaub ich


----------



## -H- (5. Juli 2001)

Moin, 
Der Menüpunkt "per eingabe" ist jetzt quasi in die Werkzeug-Options-Palette gewandert, also in die neue Kopfzeile. Ich habe mal einen Screenshot angehängt und die Stelle markiert wo die Rotation um 3° festgelegt werden kann. Dieses Menü erscheint während dem transformieren. Grundsätzlich gilt: PS 5.5 kann nichts was der 6er nicht auch kann.







Was meinst Du bei deinem 2.Problem? Meinst Du das nach dem konvertieren von Duplex nach RGB das Bild grau ist?? Also bei mir nicht!!

naja
H


----------



## loki (5. Juli 2001)

jetzt kann ich auch ebenen um 3° drehen, danke!!!

was das duplexen angeht, das problem hat sich eigentlich schon erledigt, es geht nur manchmal nicht... gestern gings wieder...

falls ich das problem eingrenzen kann melde ich mich wieder...

nochmal danke

loki


----------

